# SlingBox is way cool for DirecTV



## etavadia

I recently purchased a SlingBox from Slingmedia. It's a little devise that net enables any a/V box. I decided to put it in front of my D* box. I'm now able to view and remotly manipulate my box from anywhere in the world. It basically hooks into your highspeed network at home. The output from your D* box (svideo or composite) go into the input of the slingbox. There's an iR extender that sits in front of your D* box as well. You install the software, give it your unique ID and password and wham! Instant Tivo on your laptop or computer anywhere, anytime. They have an extensive library of virtual remotes that lets you pick and choose your model.

How long until Hollywood shuts this cool company down!

ET

http://www.slingmedia.com/


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

Wow. This device sounds awesome. We currently have Road Runner, so if I read the the Slingbox information correctly, this will allow any PC in the house to access our Directv DVR and watch shows that are stored there?


----------



## 7thton

I think these are cool too, but 250.00 bucks is way too much.


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

Yeah..250 is a lot. I was just reading some more about the Slingbox and it can be tricky to install and will supposedly only work on Windows XP.

I read an article that made me laugh. Since you can access your tv remotely, you may try to watch a recorded show while someone at home is already watching something else, which might cause a lot of arguments LOL


----------



## cmtar

This has been talked about before:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=254490&highlight=slingbox


----------



## ebonovic

My wife saw this on the program "I Want That..." the other night....

I just turned out the $250 price tag on it... and that was the end of the discussion.
Very cool technology... and I am tech-geek... but... $250 (each) is just a bit too much.

Especially if I could simply hack up the DTivos (or DirecTV could turn it on... please), to get pretty much similar functionality.


----------



## AstroDad

Would it be blocked by my companies firewall? This might be worth it to just to have Astros day games on while I work, especially with the playoffs starting


----------



## kensteele

Just like with any other piece of technology, there are ways to get that price down. I think when I first got it when it came out this summer, it was $199. A couple of discounts here and there and the price was reasonable.

The device is awesome. It will work on W2K machines but best on XP; no OSX. The video quality is very good and the setup is easy. I'm watching a program from my Tivo box right now while I am at work using a wireless data card right now. It is blocked by the firewall on the corporate LAN.


----------



## jtoeman

AstroDad said:


> Would it be blocked by my companies firewall? This might be worth it to just to have Astros day games on while I work, especially with the playoffs starting


AstroDad,

While I can't say for certain, without having seen your company's firewall settings, I do know that many of our customers are using the Slingbox from corporate environments. Additionally, you are able to configure the Slingbox to stream from any port (including standard Web traffic). If you have any issues using standard ports, you can always ask your IT dept if there are any open ports for streaming media purposes.

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## jtoeman

ebonovic said:


> My wife saw this on the program "I Want That..." the other night....
> 
> I just turned out the $250 price tag on it... and that was the end of the discussion.
> Very cool technology... and I am tech-geek... but... $250 (each) is just a bit too much.
> 
> Especially if I could simply hack up the DTivos (or DirecTV could turn it on... please), to get pretty much similar functionality.


ebonovic,

The Slingbox does work with the directivo units, which is what I have at home.

Also, keep in mind that it's $250, but there are no monthly fees! Once you've bought it, you're done paying!

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## ebonovic

Oh... it is not that it won't work with DirecTivo units....

It is just that I have 5 of them..... So 5x$250...  adds up... Even on two of them (since I regularly use 4 tuners)... that is still $500.

VS: Cracking the shell of the DTivos and spending sometime to hack them. (My house is already wired for ethernet in every room, so the NICS would only be like $20)


----------



## tater2

I purchased a Sling box on Thursday. It took about 20 minutes to configure. I steam my Tivo over Cingulars network. I have an unlimited internet on my cell account. I am able to watch pretty much anywhere I am.

Very happy with my new Sling


----------



## dswallow

ebonovic said:


> It is just that I have 5 of them..... So 5x$250...  adds up... E


Presumably you could only watch one at a time, so some creative wiring through an IR-controlled A/V switch to the slingbox should accomplish what you need.


----------



## alexcue

I'll just add that the new Software/Firmware for the Slingbox allows the use of seperate hookups to the box. ie, you can hook up to 3 things seperately to the box and control them. I haven't quite mastered it, but your welcome to check it out at their www.slingcommunity.com site. btw, the three hookups are S-Video, then Composite, then Coax.

The newest beta firmware is also delivering even better speeds and picture quality is great.


----------



## cmtar

tater2 said:


> I steam my Tivo over Cingulars network.


They still open since BBB kicked them out? lol


----------



## ebonovic

True.... I am sure I could find a way to get it all wired up...

Maybe if the R15 hits the floor, and HMC is too far out there....

I am going to have to do something.....


----------



## V Funk

I looove the SlingBox. The only tricky part is when controlling my DTivo remotely, coming out of a fast-forward to the right spot seems impossible. But that's completely minor the price tag was justifiable for me. And they are constantly coming out with software/firmware upgrades...hopefully that pace can keep up.


----------



## alexcue

V Funk said:


> I looove the SlingBox. The only tricky part is when controlling my DTivo remotely, coming out of a fast-forward to the right spot seems impossible. But that's completely minor the price tag was justifiable for me. And they are constantly coming out with software/firmware upgrades...hopefully that pace can keep up.


You know the 30 second skip when activated works great 5 or 6 blips and i'm usually right on depending on the programming, much better than fast forward.


----------



## tater2

cmtar said:


> They still open since BBB kicked them out? lol


It was a surprise to me that the BBB kicked them out. I guess if I ever have to complain about my streaming video over their network I am SOL


----------



## etavadia

Couple of points. If you have 5 Tivo units, I'm assuming you're recording the same shows on them and just having the convenience of viewing them anywhere. Therefore, the Slingbox is really need on one unit. I have three Tivo boxes but bought one Slingbox and it put it on my most used unit. The setup is ridiculously easy. I opened up a single port on my router and it was literally up and running in 15 minutes from the time I opened the box to the time I was viewing my Tivo from my computer. The 30 sec skip forward works awesome as well. It's just having the convenience of having you Tivo virtual anytime virtually anywhere.

Compusa had a deal where you buy a Slingbox and get two Netgear Powerline adapters for free. I ended up selling the Netgear adapters for $90 which helped to justify buying the Slingbox.

Take care
ET


----------



## DevilishTX

Does the SlingBox allow you to completely control a Dtivo? So, could I setup recordings with my laptop from the office?


----------



## etavadia

DevilishTX said:


> Does the SlingBox allow you to completely control a Dtivo? So, could I setup recordings with my laptop from the office?


Yes, like you're at home...


----------



## TonyD79

Wow! Amazed that these guys haven't been sued yet.


----------



## ebonovic

etavadia said:


> Couple of points. If you have 5 Tivo units, I'm assuming you're recording the same shows on them and just having the convenience of viewing them anywhere. Therefore, the Slingbox is really need on one unit. I have three Tivo boxes but bought one Slingbox and it put it on my most used unit. The setup is ridiculously easy. I opened up a single port on my router and it was literally up and running in 15 minutes from the time I opened the box to the time I was viewing my Tivo from my computer. The 30 sec skip forward works awesome as well. It's just having the convenience of having you Tivo virtual anytime virtually anywhere.
> 
> Compusa had a deal where you buy a Slingbox and get two Netgear Powerline adapters for free. I ended up selling the Netgear adapters for $90 which helped to justify buying the Slingbox.
> 
> Take care
> ET


Actually... with the exception of the SCIFI Friday lineup, I don't duplicate that many programs accross the 5 DTivos. 2 of them are in the main room (one HD and on SD...), then one up in the bedroom, one in a guest room (that is the duplicate for SCIFI Friday) then the other in the basement.

They all record very different recordings based on their location....

I am going to keep my eye on the Slingbox... I enjoy technology, and certainly have the infrastructure in the house to take advantage of it...


----------



## Fofer

TonyD79 said:


> Wow! Amazed that these guys haven't been sued yet.


And just why would they be sued?


----------



## tarrkid

Fofer said:


> And just why would they be sued?


Well, doesn't this qualify as rebroadcasting the content?


----------



## daperlman

Damn you people! I want one.


----------



## The Flush

ebonovic said:


> Oh... it is not that it won't work with DirecTivo units....
> 
> It is just that I have 5 of them..... So 5x$250...  adds up... Even on two of them (since I regularly use 4 tuners)... that is still $500.
> 
> VS: Cracking the shell of the DTivos and spending sometime to hack them. (My house is already wired for ethernet in every room, so the NICS would only be like $20)


If you have already hacked your Dtivos and have enabled MRV, why would you need more than one Slingbox? Couldn't you watch a recording from any of your 5 tivos through the one tivo to which the slingbox is attached?


----------



## etavadia

It'll be a matter of time before they get sued and put to bed. That's the #%^@ problem with the FCC today. They'll look at the worst case senario. Image a neighboor becoming a broadcaster for his neighboors or a college dorm sharing one device amongst an entire floor or dorm. Granted you would all have to watch the same show. I guess you could time slice it and give to people like time shares. LOL. 

Check it out on Ebay as well. I've seen them go for around $150 in some instances.

Later,
ET


----------



## ebonovic

The Flush said:


> If you have already hacked your Dtivos and have enabled MRV, why would you need more than one Slingbox? Couldn't you watch a recording from any of your 5 tivos through the one tivo to which the slingbox is attached?


I have reverted back to non-hacked versions...
I have 2 R10s that are not hackable, 2 DSR704s, and the HR10-250...

I had the 2 DSRs at 4.0 until 6.2 came out, but I reverted them back to get the 6.2.. and since we can't hack the R10s yet... I would only get two of my units talking to one another, as the HR10-250 is 99% HD only recordings...

NOTE: I also have an R15 on it's way, and 3 other units up on the shelf.... So, maybe during the winter months I will retire the R10s and reactivate the older units....
Depends a lot on who well the R15 works

Again... I am not knocking the product... I think it cool as ice.....


----------



## stevenrt

Question for those who already own the slingbox.

According to a review I've read on the slingbox, it communicates with a server run by slingmedia, which more or less functions like a dynamic dns server that allows you to find your slingbox on the web. Specifically, the review states:

"Slingbox has a specific number called a Finder ID, which is tracked by a server at Sling Media. The server at Sling keeps track of your Slingbox's IP address, so that when you try to connect to it, it knows where on the Internet your particular Slingbox is located. This is particularly handy if you either don't know your IP address, or if your IP address changes frequently."

My question is what would happen if Sling Media goes out of business and their server that tracks IP addresses is no longer available? Would the slingbox still be useable, or does it become an expensive paperweight?

Thanks


----------



## fallguy

You can either use the Sling Finder or you may specify an IP Address.

The advantage of using the Sling Finder is that it allows you to find the Slingbox even if your home router uses DHCP - otherwise, you will need a static IP (or continually change the IP address whenever your lease expires - ugh).


----------



## bigpuma

fallguy said:


> You can either use the Sling Finder or you may specify an IP Address.
> 
> The advantage of using the Sling Finder is that it allows you to find the Slingbox even if your home router uses DHCP - otherwise, you will need a static IP (or continually change the IP address whenever your lease expires - ugh).


What about using a service like DynDNS? Would you be able to use that with a utility that tracks your dynamic IP changes?


----------



## Fofer

etavadia said:


> It'll be a matter of time before they get sued and put to bed. That's the #%^@ problem with the FCC today. They'll look at the worst case senario. Image a neighboor becoming a broadcaster for his neighboors or a college dorm sharing one device amongst an entire floor or dorm. Granted you would all have to watch the same show. I guess you could time slice it and give to people like time shares. LOL.


I understand that the Slingbox can only be viewed by *one* (pre-authorized?) person at a time. This is both a programmed limitation, as well as a limitation imposed by upstream bandwidth.

I'd hardly consider that "re-broadcasting."

That said... once the promised Mac client is released, I may actually get one of these to check it out.

In the meantime, I am fairly pleased with the free third-party software called EtiVo to achieve similar "place-shifting" functionality... and then some. (Although, it requires that your TiVo be suitably hacked.)


----------



## rudiger

Not to take this off topic, but I'm surprised no one here has heard of Orb, and it is free.

http://www.orb.com/

rudiger


----------



## Fofer

rudiger said:


> Not to take this off topic, but I'm surprised no one here has heard of Orb, and it is free.
> 
> http://www.orb.com/


Who says we haven't heard of it? Maybe we just didn't want to take this thread off-topic! 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=263085&highlight=orb
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=254407&highlight=orb


----------



## IwantmyTiVo

I'm jealous of all you techies and your new-fangled devices and hookups!  

I would love to be able to access my DVR remotely, but none of this stuff makes sense to me, and I can't get hubby to do any setup/hacking for me. He could care less about TiVo and its wonderful capabilities. He says what we have is good enough! 

He gets his two movie channels, and I (and the kids) get to share the DVR/TiVo, which I was happy with until I started coming to these boards. Now I just want every function imaginable (i.e., multi room and remote programming). 

You know what the worst part is? My hubby works in IT!!!!!!!!!!

Damn Directv anyway!!!


----------



## The Flush

http://www.orb.com/get_orb/system_requirements/

"Important: DVB-T (terrestrial) and DVB-S (satellite) digital tuners are not supported at this time. "

Does this mean Orb will not work with our DTivos?


----------



## jdk

bigpuma said:


> What about using a service like DynDNS? Would you be able to use that with a utility that tracks your dynamic IP changes?


Yes I'm using that with the slingbox and it works fine - its a lot easier to remember my dynDNS address and slingbox port than the long string that's the "Finder ID".

Although it is nice that slingbox implemented their simple solution for those that don't want to deal with dynamic IPs.


----------



## bigpuma

jdk said:


> Yes I'm using that with the slingbox and it works fine - its a lot easier to remember my dynDNS address and slingbox port than the long string that's the "Finder ID".
> 
> Although it is nice that slingbox implemented their simple solution for those that don't want to deal with dynamic IPs.


I agree completely but it is good to know if the company goes under you can still access the device without their server.


----------



## jtoeman

bigpuma said:


> What about using a service like DynDNS? Would you be able to use that with a utility that tracks your dynamic IP changes?


Hi,

You can definitely use DDNS services (i do!), but we provided the Finder service (completely free of charge) for customers who are unfamiliar with how to configure a DynDNS (or other) account. I know the number is long, but it's pretty easy to email it to yourself for future reference.

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## Jabberer

etavadia said:


> Image a neighboor becoming a broadcaster for his neighboors or a college dorm sharing one device amongst an entire floor or dorm.


I believe that the device only supports a single connection at a time (despite what the graphic on thier site implies). If this is the case, it helps mitigate the "rebroadcasting" problem. At least, I think they think it does.


----------



## nhaigh

Jabberer said:


> I believe that the device only supports a single connection at a time (despite what the graphic on thier site implies). If this is the case, it helps mitigate the "rebroadcasting" problem. At least, I think they think it does.


The latest version (V 1.0.4.107) of the sling player allows more than one connection to a single slingbox, at least I think that's what they meant in the release documentation. I haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## NYHeel

I have version 4.0 on my 2 Dtivos with TivoWeb on one of them. For whatever reason, I can't access TivoWeb on the internet away from my wired home network. I've tried everything. I'm using no-ip.com to get my ip address and I attempted to allow my router access to the Tivo's IP address. The problem is that I don't know anything about routers. I only have 1 computer in my house and the only reason I even have a network set up is to share shows on my 2 Dtivos. My question is would this problem also prohibit me from using this slingbox thing from working? Would I be unable to connect to it outside of my local network?


----------



## nhaigh

NYHeel said:


> My question is would this problem also prohibit me from using this slingbox thing from working? Would I be unable to connect to it outside of my local network?


I don't think so. Slingmedia provide a "finder" service that locates your slingbox for you. Each box has a unique finder id and when you fire up the client it asks the finder service where your Slingbox is. I guess the Slingbox reports to the finder service its location. If your IP changes as many home services do it doesn't matter. I have no idea what my home IP address is but my Sling Player finds my Slingbox without issue.


----------



## bigpuma

NYHeel said:


> I have version 4.0 on my 2 Dtivos with TivoWeb on one of them. For whatever reason, I can't access TivoWeb on the internet away from my wired home network. I've tried everything. I'm using no-ip.com to get my ip address and I attempted to allow my router access to the Tivo's IP address. The problem is that I don't know anything about routers. I only have 1 computer in my house and the only reason I even have a network set up is to share shows on my 2 Dtivos. My question is would this problem also prohibit me from using this slingbox thing from working? Would I be unable to connect to it outside of my local network?


You probably have to open up a certain port on your router to allow you access from outside the network. Have you contacted Tivo support to help you with that. They should know which ports you need to open up. The same is probably true for the SLingbox but they too should be able to help you set up your router.


----------



## nhaigh

bigpuma said:


> The same is probably true for the SLingbox but they too should be able to help you set up your router.


If your router is uPnP compatible as most are these days then the Slingbox does all the port opening and forwarding for you.


----------



## jtoeman

nhaigh said:


> If your router is uPnP compatible as most are these days then the Slingbox does all the port opening and forwarding for you.


This is correct. Also, if you have UPnP disabled, or a slightly older router, the SlingPlayer software setup wizard has a tool that provides screenshots for setting up port forwarding for virtually all routers distributed in North America. We figured this was a nicer way to approach it than displaying a message which says "you need to open port XYZ on your router." 

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## mazakman

Has anyone tried the new Sony device that is like the Slingbox? The reason I'm asking is that I like to use my PSP to watch movies. It would be cool to watch TV on it too. I did E-mail Slingbox to see if they will be supporting that device but no answer yet.
http://products.sel.sony.com/locationfreetv/flash.html


----------



## nitzer280

Saturating my upload kills my Vonage so I doubt this will work even with my Comcast 5000/384 pipe. (grumble)


----------



## jtoeman

mazakman said:


> Has anyone tried the new Sony device that is like the Slingbox? The reason I'm asking is that I like to use my PSP to watch movies. It would be cool to watch TV on it too. I did E-mail Slingbox to see if they will be supporting that device but no answer yet.
> http://products.sel.sony.com/locationfreetv/flash.html


Hi,

Who did you send the email to, out of curiosity?

We have not announced anything with regards to the PSP at this time. Of course our mission is to turn any device with a screen and an IP address into a TV set, but we are taking them on one at a time.

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## curbside

I bought a Slingbox when it first came out. I've got it hooked up to my R-10 and have installed the latest Slingbox software. It works great on my old laptop that runs win 2K that I have at my other house in Southern Cal. My Directivo/slingbox is in SF and on a 384 kbps upload DSL connection. I view it on a 1.5 mbps download DSL connection and looks great with little lag and very little pixelization. I can't wait until Slingbox releases software for my Treo 650!


----------



## Fluffybear

Anyone here who would like to see one in action, PM me and I will glaldy provide you with access to the my DSR6000 which I am using with the slingbox.


----------



## Fofer

jtoeman said:


> Of course our mission is to turn any device with a screen and an IP address into a TV set, but we are taking them on one at a time.


Oh, yeah? When one of those devices is a *Macintosh computer,* you can count on at least 15 more immediate sales.  :up:


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> *Macintosh computer*


Stop speaking in oxymorons.


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> Stop speaking in oxymorons.


----------



## TriscuiT

curbside said:


> ...It works great on my old laptop that runs win 2K


When I try to install the SlingBox client on a Win2k box the installations aborts and tells me that the client will only run on XP. Can you share with me how you got it installed on Win2k? An older version?

Thanks.


----------



## nhaigh

TriscuiT said:


> When I try to install the SlingBox client on a Win2k box the installations aborts and tells me that the client will only run on XP. Can you share with me how you got it installed on Win2k? An older version?
> 
> Thanks.


To get the Sling Player to work on W2k you need to meet a couple of minimum requirements :

. Service Pack 4 (SP4) 
· DirectX 9.0c 
· Windows Media codec version 9 (or later)

You probably have SP4 if you keep the OS up to date but the Media codec needs to be installed manually. You can get it from http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/codecs/video.aspx.

I installed that and the latest Media Player and all worked as it should.


----------



## mstav29

Curbside,

I have exactly the same setup you do. I run my slingbox from my R10 on a 384KB upload DSL line. I view it on a number of different computers, desktops and loptops that I have installed the free slingbox software too. Only one person can watch the slingbox at a time. If you attempt to connect to it in multiple locations it will tell you what IP address is already connected to it and the name of the computer using it as well.

THe slingbox is well worth it. It is great to take a break form a busy day to catch a recorded show that is fully controlled by the user at work. I ususally take 30 minutes of my workday, during lunchtime to watch yesterdays PTI or Rome is Burning in about 25 minutes by FF through the commercials. The other thing I spend quite a lot of time doing is managing my programming and setting up recordings that I find out about away form home. Having total control from a remote location is worth the $250 price tag.

When the OSX version comes out I cannot wait to see it on my 20" iMac at home. Then I hear the Treo 650 will have it too. WHen will it end. You can finally take the D* service anywhere you are and actually use allthe money you spend on the programming.


----------



## DonQijote

WOW!....the Slingbox is nothing short of amazing.

I purchased one on Sunday, and within 20 minutes, I was able to watch and completely control my D* HR10-250 from any of the computers at home, including the wireless laptops.

The picture quality is good, and it is soooo cool to watch recorded or live TV programs wirelessly from anywhere in the house, including the patio in back yard.

I have yet to try to connect from remote locations. I can just imagine how cool it must be to be able to watch YOUR own D* Tivo box or a live onw-way video family conference from any airport or hotel as you travel.

If so inclined, *you can even connect a NannyCam and monitor it from anywhere in the world. * I already tried & connected a DVD player to the Slingbox. Just imagine, you can control your 400-disc DVD player, or any source, from anywhere! So cool!

DonQijote


----------



## DonQijote

_My question is *what would happen if Sling Media goes out of business * and their server that tracks IP addresses is no longer available? Would the slingbox still be useable, or does it become an expensive paperweight?_
=====================================

I imagine that someone in 2003 also asked: What if Apple goes out of business after I buy an iPod? ;-)


----------



## Fluffybear

DonQijote said:


> _My question is *what would happen if Sling Media goes out of business * and their server that tracks IP addresses is no longer available? Would the slingbox still be useable, or does it become an expensive paperweight?_
> =====================================
> 
> I imagine that someone in 2003 also asked: What if Apple goes out of business after I buy an iPod? ;-)


There is always the direct connection method using a alternate DNS address.


----------



## jtoeman

nhaigh said:


> To get the Sling Player to work on W2k you need to meet a couple of minimum requirements :
> 
> . Service Pack 4 (SP4)
> · DirectX 9.0c
> · Windows Media codec version 9 (or later)
> 
> You probably have SP4 if you keep the OS up to date but the Media codec needs to be installed manually. You can get it from http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/codecs/video.aspx.
> 
> I installed that and the latest Media Player and all worked as it should.


You should also make sure you have the latest version of the software, which you can find here: http://www.slingmedia.com/support/downloads.php

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## DonQijote

Of course, another use for Slingbox is to listen to the new D* XM satellite music channels via any DSL connection (from your own D* box).


----------



## dswallow

DonQijote said:


> _My question is *what would happen if Sling Media goes out of business * and their server that tracks IP addresses is no longer available? Would the slingbox still be useable, or does it become an expensive paperweight?_
> =====================================
> 
> I imagine that someone in 2003 also asked: What if Apple goes out of business after I buy an iPod? ;-)


The use of their server is simply a convenience for those with dynamically assigned IP addresses. There are other ways to ensure the ability to locate your computer remotely.


----------



## DonQijote

jtoeman - Team Sling Media,

Thanks for providing us with answers and comments directly from the Sling "mouth". We appreciate your postings on this great product.

DonQijote


----------



## shakespeare

Once an OS X client is released, I'm all over this thing. Hoping they stick around, because this is a great idea, especially for watching sports (NFL Sunday Ticket) when traveling to see friends/family during the holidays.


----------



## Rych6896

What port does your remote computer allow you to watch a show on? 80?


----------



## wmacson

Rych6896 said:


> What port does your remote computer allow you to watch a show on? 80?


Try 443. That worked for me and a couple other people I know.


----------



## DonQijote

Rych6896 said:


> What port does your remote computer allow you to watch a show on? 80?


=====================

Port 80 worked for me. I made several adjustments/changes to the router that I do not know what it was that actually workd. I tested the remote connection and it worked great.

People that are not familiar with the Sling product and see the Slingbox live TV picture on my laptop are blown away with my "new toy".


----------



## Jacquelyn

Slingbox is great for those of us that travel. 

I bought my first Slingbox and put it in line with my HDTiVo. Set up was a breeze and I was in business within 20 minutes. I have used it to watch my TiVo with headphones while Hubby's watching his TiVo on the TV, to schedule programs when I'm not at home and to catch the news. 

I was so thrilled with my slingbox that I bought a second one and connected to Hubby's HDTiVo. Everything worked great at home but neither would work remotely. Naturally I didn't discover this until I was out of town and you must be connected to the home network to make changes to connection. 

Made a one night pit stop at home and did a little investigation. If I remember correctly the issue was the same port was being used by both slingboxes and there was an IP address conflict. 

Time being short I decided to handle the problem by turning off Hubby's slingbox until I could address the issue. My slingbox is now operating remotely. 

If anyone has more than one slingbox and can give me simple (don't know much about ports) instructions to get the second one working I would appreciate it.


----------



## twm01

Amazon is now selling the SlingBox for $199.99 ...

Enjoy!

_Edit: removed affiliate link_


----------



## dswallow

twm01 said:


> Amazon is now selling the SlingBox for $199.99 ...
> 
> Enjoy!


Funny Amazon won't show the price till you add it to your cart but on the product pages it also has links to other places you can buy it and the TigerDirect ad shows the $199.99 price on Amazon's pages.


----------



## DuffMan

Slingbox sounds kinda cool but what would be better is if you could actually record the streamed broadcast onto your laptop instead of just being able to watch live. That would get me to bite in a hurry.


----------



## SecureTalk

dswallow said:


> Funny Amazon won't show the price till you add it to your cart but on the product pages it also has links to other places you can buy it and the TigerDirect ad shows the $199.99 price on Amazon's pages.


I just bought a SlingBox on BlackFriday for $250.00 at CompUSA. Does anyone know if they would match the price difference between TigerDirect's and CompUSA?

Also on my local LAN, using a Hardwired connection, the picture on a 19inch LCD display seems a little washed-out. The colors are dull and the picture seems blurry. I don't expect DVD quality, but the picture is poor quality. When there is a lot of action there seems to be a diagonal split in the picture image and a lot of pixilation. Is all this normal? I am inputting the image from a T60 using the S-Video output, the most recent SlingMedia PC software and the SlingBox has the most recent firmware. My PC has a high end graphics card and has a fast processor.

I would be happy if this was the image from a remote location, but on a local LAN I expected better.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## KenW

What software and firmware versions are you running?


----------



## curbside

SecureTalk,

Make sure you have installed the latest software from Slingmedia. It's a great improvement than the software that comes packaged with the box.

current version: SlingPlayer v1.0.4.107

go to the Slingmedia site and click on "support" then "downloads"

(sorry, I can't post urls yet)

and check your firmware version (as mentioned by KenW). There was an update earlier.


----------



## jtoeman

Jacquelyn,

Did you do "fully" or "semi" automatic setup, or manual setup? It sounds like both Slingboxes are attempting to use the same port... 

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## SecureTalk

KenW said:


> What software and firmware versions are you running?





curbside said:


> SecureTalk,
> 
> Make sure you have installed the latest software from Slingmedia. It's a great improvement than the software that comes packaged with the box.
> 
> current version: SlingPlayer v1.0.4.107
> 
> go to the Slingmedia site and click on "support" then "downloads"
> 
> (sorry, I can't post urls yet)
> 
> and check your firmware version (as mentioned by KenW). There was an update earlier.


I am running SlingPlayer v1.0.4.107.

I also am running the most recent version of the firmware [I think] : 1.0.36

Player SW : v1.0.4.107
Hardware Version: 1.0.2
IR Blaster Version: 2.1
Firmware Version : 1.0.36
Firmware Date : 9/26/2005
Previous Firmware date: 7/12/2005


----------



## motox166

what is the lowest upload speed, that anyone has used and got good to fair results with picture quality. I'm new to this slingbox. I can't seem to find the upload requirements. My internet connection is 5.2mbps down and 128 kbps up.


----------



## twm01

For $199.99 and no monthly fees, I may have to get one... maybe santa is listening/lurking...


----------



## jtoeman

motox166 said:


> what is the lowest upload speed, that anyone has used and got good to fair results with picture quality. I'm new to this slingbox. I can't seem to find the upload requirements. My internet connection is 5.2mbps down and 128 kbps up.


motox166,

We recommend you having a 256Kbps upstream connection for a very watchable picture. At 128Kbps you will notice a lot of artifacts in the quality. Can you ask your cable/DSL provider for an increased bandwidth package?

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## rkester

I was curious about the bandwidth required vs actual results too. I think my UL is 384Kbps at home.

When there is a Mac client, I will start thinking about it. Until thenits just a cool toy I cant have.


----------



## Jacquelyn

jtoeman said:


> Jacquelyn,
> 
> Did you do "fully" or "semi" automatic setup, or manual setup? It sounds like both Slingboxes are attempting to use the same port...
> 
> Best,
> Jeremy


I did fully automatic on both. I realize now that that is probably why both were using the same port.

I've never had reason to work with ports before so I'm not sure exactly how to set his slingbox up on a different port. I was also getting an IP address conflict and am not sure how to fix that.

Thanks for you help.

I am thrilled with the Slingbox. I've got 7 TiVo's total and will probably put a slingbox on some of the others in the near future. I'm also showing it off to all the people I talked into getting TiVos.


----------



## Mr Pieces

I went to Amazon.com to get one and the raised the "MSRP" to $269.99 - $50 discount = $219.99 Anyone able to still get it for $199?

Brian


----------



## NYHeel

Which computer does the upload speed matter for, the host computer by the slingbox or the computer accessing the box? In my case I have the slingbox and my brother was trying to access it. We both have DSL with Verizon at up to 3mbps/768kbps. I'm wired and he's wireless. He told me that the picture is ok, not great and that remote commands are about 4 second delays. Also his picture can be about 30 seconds behind and when he fast forwards the picture jumps about 30-45 seconds and then starts fast fowarding. I think it only says in the low 100s on the bottom of the screen for speed. I have a similar issue at work with even slower remote commands, although I don't know what my upload speed is at work. Any suggestions to improve this?


----------



## bigpuma

NYHeel said:


> Which computer does the upload speed matter for, the host computer by the slingbox or the computer accessing the box? In my case I have the slingbox and my brother was trying to access it. We both have DSL with Verizon at up to 3mbps/768kbps. I'm wired and he's wireless. He told me that the picture is ok, not great and that remote commands are about 4 second delays. Also his picture can be about 30 seconds behind and when he fast forwards the picture jumps about 30-45 seconds and then starts fast fowarding. I think it only says in the low 100s on the bottom of the screen for speed. I have a similar issue at work with even slower remote commands, although I don't know what my upload speed is at work. Any suggestions to improve this?


Both speeds would matter, but upload speed is always slower so that is the weakest link in the chain. 768kbps is a decent upload for DSL so I would think that would work. Wireless shouldn't make a difference since it is a lot faster than 768kbps.


----------



## hearth

Is there a test system set up anywhere for people who are considering getting one?
If I knew that I could access the system thru my company's firewall, I would be all over this product in a minute!!

Any way to test it before purchase?

Thanks!
Don


----------



## rkester

would be a good idea don - a trial off slingbox's site with a custom channel of their making (so they arent broadcasting somethign thye shouldnt be) that maybe works for a few minutes to let you see how it works that sort of thing. Id like to see it in action msyslef.


----------



## Fofer

It's a one-to-one connection though, so they'd have to work out some sort of system for any visitor to be able to sample a stream without having to wait in line for a few hours.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyDish

etavadia said:


> I'm now able to view and remotly manipulate my box from anywhere in the world.


...that sounds dirty.


----------



## nhaigh

To test it pick one up from Best Buy and if you arn't satisfied then take it back. If you want to use your TiVo away from home you'll be satisfied.


----------



## bigpuma

For those of you who are interested in trying this out you might want to PM fluffybear. He posted this earlier in the thread and I took him up on it and tried it out.



Fluffybear said:


> Anyone here who would like to see one in action, PM me and I will glaldy provide you with access to the my DSR6000 which I am using with the slingbox.


----------



## louisw

I am no longer willing to let people try it. (I have a standalone TIVO with slingbox, and my audio is only coming in on the left channel for some reason, Prob a loose cable but that is hard to fix from 5000 miles away and I certainly don't trust my parents to touch it)

Edited - Based on this post http://www.slingcommunity.com/forum/thread/10810/?page=1

SlingCommunity Team

The SlingCommunity Team would like to remind the Community that the End User License Agreement states that it is a violation to share a Finder ID, or allow access to anyone who does not reside in the same residence as the Slingbox. To avoid violating this agreement, we suggest that those who wish to test view the Slingbox do so at a local electronics store or in the company of the Slingbox owner. Sling Media is in the process of working on a demo which will allow users to "test-drive" the Slingbox; availability will be announced at SlingCommunity.com.


----------



## PJO1966

This sounds like an amazing product. Maybe if I get a job by Christmas that will be my gift to myself.


----------



## Todd

I picked one up a couple of weeks ago and it's pretty cool. I'm still hoping for a PocketPC 2003 version though.

Problem though...ever since yesterday, I've lost the ability to pull up the remote control in the client, both at home and the office. Any ideas?


----------



## PJO1966

As was mentioned... a Treo version of the software would be nice.


----------



## rkester

FYI, CompUSA is having a SlingBox a day giveaway right now!

http://www.compusa.com/specials/slingbox/default.asp

Just fill out the form and pow, you are totally entered.


----------



## PJO1966

rkester said:


> FYI, CompUSA is having a SlingBox a day giveaway right now!
> 
> http://www.compusa.com/specials/slingbox/default.asp
> 
> Just fill out the form and pow, you are totally entered.


Thanks for that. Free stuff is always welcome!


----------



## MVT

If I have a Sling Box plugged into a DirecTivo, with two inputs into it, and I remotely access it, can someone watching at home change the channel without affecting what I am seeing?

Is it different if either the home/remote person wants to watch a previously recorded program?


----------



## SeattleCarl

MVT said:


> If I have a Sling Box plugged into a DirecTivo, with two inputs into it, and I remotely access it, can someone watching at home change the channel without affecting what I am seeing?
> 
> Is it different if either the home/remote person wants to watch a previously recorded program?


No. With the slingbox what you are doing is simply remotely controlling the local device with IR commands, and having the output streamed to you. If you are watching remotely, and someone is sitting in front of the Tivo at home, both of you will see the same thing, and both of you will control the same. It would be like both of you sitting in the same room, each holding a remote control, and watching the same screen.

If you want to accomplish totally independent viewing with a slingbox, then you would need to add an additional tuner or dvr.

Carl


----------



## SecureTalk

Has anyone used NO-IP.com's DUC service to setup their SlingBox for remote access?

For example I want to use (sample URL ONLY) http://slingbox.myurl.com to locate my SlingBox instead of using their finder service.

I can't seem to get it to work. Can it be done?

Thanks

BTW I am using port forwarding to send the IP to the correct device and port number. I just can't seem to get NO-IP's DUC program to show the correct IP when I do a nslookup on (sample ONLY) slingbox.myurl.com


----------



## navyman

Does anyone know if I watch a show via the slinbox on my laptop whether the player will decode closed captioning?

-navyman


----------



## SmackDaddy

Navyman:

If the box you're streaming decodes closed captioning, then that text will come through on the feed you receive remotely.


----------



## PJO1966

Here's a question... if this is hooked up to an HD TiVo, would you have to remember to set the TiVo output to SD before you leave the house or is there a way to toggle the output remotely? IIRC, the SD outputs are disabled when the TiVo is outputting an HD signal.


----------



## dswallow

PJO1966 said:


> Here's a question... if this is hooked up to an HD TiVo, would you have to remember to set the TiVo output to SD before you leave the house or is there a way to toggle the output remotely? IIRC, the SD outputs are disabled when the TiVo is outputting an HD signal.


The output format can be toggled from the remote while live TV is on or while something recorded is playing.


----------



## Fluffybear

bigpuma said:


> For those of you who are interested in trying this out you might want to PM fluffybear. He posted this earlier in the thread and I took him up on it and tried it out.


The offer is still open for those who are interested.

I made a couple of changes in my network over the past few days so we might see some improvements as well.


----------



## navyman

SmackDaddy said:


> Navyman:
> 
> If the box you're streaming decodes closed captioning, then that text will come through on the feed you receive remotely.


Normally, the decoding capability is often found in the display (i.e., television), not the device that processes and transmits the video feed. So, it would seem the slingbox would not be a good device for deaf users. It would be nice if someone could assure me otherwise.


----------



## SeattleCarl

I believe the Slingbox itself does not directly support closed captioning. In other words, if you are using the internal tuner in the slingbox, you will not get closed captioning. If you are using an external tuner such as a TiVo, then you will see whatever the TiVo is sending to the Slingbox. If the TiVo tuner supports closed captioning, the Slingbox will relay it. But the Slingbox will not add closed captioning to a video stream that does not have it.

Sling is supposedly looking at CC support in a future release, according to forum posts at the slingmedia website, but there is no indication of when that might happen.

Carl


----------



## navyman

SeattleCarl said:


> I believe the Slingbox itself does not directly support closed captioning. In other words, if you are using the internal tuner in the slingbox, you will not get closed captioning. If you are using an external tuner such as a TiVo, then you will see whatever the TiVo is sending to the Slingbox. If the TiVo tuner supports closed captioning, the Slingbox will relay it. But the Slingbox will not add closed captioning to a video stream that does not have it.
> 
> Sling is supposedly looking at CC support in a future release, according to forum posts at the slingmedia website, but there is no indication of when that might happen.
> 
> Carl


I do recall some of the more technically inclined folks were able to hack Directivos to do some kind of CC decoding, but I'm not into that, so that's not an option for me.

I told my wife about the Slingbox stating we could watch shows over the internet from our Tivos. She didn't seem enthusiastic about that, but when I indicated an example to her of her going on travel and then being able to watch previously recorded HGTV programs in her hotel room, her face lit up. First, though, the CC issue has to be resolved as we are both deaf. At least the WAF challenge has been hurdled.

-navyman


----------



## Budget_HT

navyman,

What if you fed the DirecTiVo video output to a TV that does decode and then fed then video line output of the TV to the slingbox?

Granted, not all TVs provide video line out, but for those that do, I wonder if this would work?

To clarify a bit more, have the TV set for the CC mode that you want, use it's video line out to pass the video including CC to the Slingbox.

This is pure speculation as I have not performed any tests to determine whether this does or does not work.


----------



## jtoeman

Hi,

Just wanted to jump in and re-affirm we are working on the CC features, but don't have a firm timeframe for which build it will end up in. It's a bit harder than we first anticipated, but is in development at this time.

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## Fofer

jtoeman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and re-affirm we are working on the CC features, but don't have a firm timeframe for which build it will end up in. It's a bit harder than we first anticipated, but is in development at this time.
> 
> Best,
> Jeremy


Far be it from me to suggest any development priorities... but I, for one, would love to see a Macintosh client real soon now.

We Mac users love our elegant technology and show support by opening our wallets. Many of us are early adopters. We want SlingBox!


----------



## Budget_HT

Fofer said:


> Far be it from me to suggest any development priorities... but I, for one, would love to see a Macintosh client real soon now.
> 
> We Mac users love our elegant technology and show support by opening our wallets. Many of us are early adopters. We want SlingBox!


ditto!!!


----------



## daperlman

Budget_HT said:


> navyman,
> 
> What if you fed the DirecTiVo video output to a TV that does decode and then fed then video line output of the TV to the slingbox?
> 
> Granted, not all TVs provide video line out, but for those that do, I wonder if this would work?
> 
> To clarify a bit more, have the TV set for the CC mode that you want, use it's video line out to pass the video including CC to the Slingbox.
> 
> This is pure speculation as I have not performed any tests to determine whether this does or does not work.


I was wondering that also, but my TV has the stupid BNC connectors. And I also forget to buy conversion plug


----------



## scalo

Amazon.com has the Slingbox for $199.99 shipped if you are interested, here is the link 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AMLXHW/ref=nosim/002-3295335-0986438?n=172282


----------



## Budget_HT

Budget_HT said:


> navyman,
> 
> What if you fed the DirecTiVo video output to a TV that does decode and then fed then video line output of the TV to the slingbox?
> 
> Granted, not all TVs provide video line out, but for those that do, I wonder if this would work?
> 
> To clarify a bit more, have the TV set for the CC mode that you want, use it's video line out to pass the video including CC to the Slingbox.
> 
> This is pure speculation as I have not performed any tests to determine whether this does or does not work.


Bad news!

I tested this tonight with my Mitsubishi TV video out (which only works with a 480i, non-component, non-RGB input). While watching with CC on the Mits TV screen, the video out to another TV does NOT show the CC.

Oh well, it does not hurt to try.


----------



## SecureTalk

jtoeman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and re-affirm we are working on the CC features, but don't have a firm timeframe for which build it will end up in. It's a bit harder than we first anticipated, but is in development at this time.
> 
> Best,
> Jeremy


Will this be a software/firmware or harware modification?


----------



## jtoeman

SecureTalk - at present it looks like it'll be all software/firmware, but since we are still in development, and as you know, things sometimes don't turn out the way you'd expect, I cannot say for absolute 100% sure. That said, I'm over 95%, confident, but I am a superconservative guy when it comes to setting expectations.


----------



## jtoeman

Fofer said:


> Far be it from me to suggest any development priorities... but I, for one, would love to see a Macintosh client real soon now.
> 
> We Mac users love our elegant technology and show support by opening our wallets. Many of us are early adopters. We want SlingBox!


We want to get you a Slingbox, trust me on that!!! I wish our company was three times its size so we could have the Mac client ready today, but we're taking the efforts very seriously so when we do have it, it'll be of the highest quality.

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## Fofer

jtoeman said:


> We want to get you a Slingbox, trust me on that!!! I wish our company was three times its size so we could have the Mac client ready today, but we're taking the efforts very seriously so when we do have it, it'll be of the highest quality.


Sounds good to me. Thanks, Jeremy! We'll be keeping our eyes peeled for that release. As mentioned earlier, I've got a bunch of purchases waiting in the wings!


----------



## curbside

scalo said:


> Amazon.com has the Slingbox for $199.99 shipped if you are interested, here is the link
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AMLXHW/ref=nosim/002-3295335-0986438?n=172282


I have always wondered why Amazon jacks up the MSRP on the items they sell. They show the Slingbox's MSRP as $269.99 when it should only be $249.99. <shrug>


----------



## dswallow

curbside said:


> I have always wondered why Amazon jacks up the MSRP on the items they sell. They show the Slingbox's MSRP as $269.99 when it should only be $249.99. <shrug>


That particular item is from TigerDirect.


----------



## curbside

dswallow said:


> That particular item is from TigerDirect.


You are correct, but the price on TigerDirect is $249.99. Amazon jacks up the MSRP. Just an observation.


----------



## Guindalf

CompUSA's ad this week is showing the Slingbox for $199.99 ($249.99 - 50.00 INSTANT rebate) - no MIRs or anything.

Starting to get tempting for a road warrior like me! I spend four nights a week in hotels. Now if I could find something that would make the PROGRAMS better....


----------



## Steve1212

Slingbox is looking supercool for my Directivo's. I would love to watch my shows on my lunch hour at work. I think after X-mas, I am getting one.


----------



## TivoPip

I'd love to see a PSP client for this


----------



## hunters

I just ordered one yesterday from ebuyer.com for $199 with free shipping. I'd like to watch it on my blackberry!!


----------



## AstroDad

My plan is to wait and see how much cash/gift cards I have after christmas and get one of these


----------



## kbrisin

There is a very limited market for this device. How many people want to watch TV and such on a laptop anywhere in the world??? They are already discounting Slingbox by $50. Hollywood couln't care less about a such a device.


----------



## dswallow

kbrisin said:


> There is a very limited market for this device. How many people want to watch TV and such on a laptop anywhere in the world??? They are already discounting Slingbox by $50. Hollywood couln't care less about a such a device.


In these days of global commerce, even a limited market is huge. If this sort of thing had been available 5 or 6 years ago, I might've gotten one or two for friends in Europe so I'd be able to watch certain shows from here and vice versa.


----------



## Jotas

Right now there's a $50 instant rebate offer at BB until Dec 17. $199 isn't bad for this nifty device, now if I can only get the wife to agree to this.


----------



## dwynne

dswallow said:


> In these days of global commerce, even a limited market is huge. If this sort of thing had been available 5 or 6 years ago, I might've gotten one or two for friends in Europe so I'd be able to watch certain shows from here and vice versa.


It does the "net" control of a couple of Tivos so it might be worth it to some folks. Out of town or stuck at work and need to add something to you Tivo/DTivo "to do" list? Just launch the sling viewer and control the Tivos. A friend's parents were on a local news story last week, with this I could have slated the news to be recorded w/o leaving my desk at work.

Recently I had a bad foot (pain) problem and didn't get down to the basement for three days. If I had a slingbox, I could have watched shows off the Tivos in the basement - but I also could have taken care of the to-do lists. All without climbing up and down the stairs.

Yes, you can hack a Tivo for network control to do this, but this looks a ton simpler to set up, no hacking, and you can watch the stuff too. Looks like the support 4 Tivo control codes (1-4) so it will work in a multi-Tivo room, but you might have to change the codes to 1-4 (unless they have added all the codes).

Dennis


----------



## KenW

kbrisin said:


> There is a very limited market for this device. How many people want to watch TV and such on a laptop anywhere in the world??? They are already discounting Slingbox by $50. Hollywood couln't care less about a such a device.


I have used it when I travel, but I also use it as a portable TV. My laptop on my wireless network works perfectly.


----------



## Steve1212

I want it now so badly ....This thing rules!


----------



## dwynne

Steve1212 said:


> I want it now so badly ....This thing rules!


Even if you don't NEED it, you WANT it 

I think my boss would shoot me if I sat at my desk watching my DTivos via slingbox, but I WANT one anyway.....

Dennis


----------



## tommiet

I've seen multiple retailers discounting it for $199.00. Get it down to $150.00 and I'll get one!


----------



## SullyND

I wish there was a reverse-slingbox device so that a PC would not be required to watch on a TV...


----------



## dwynne

SullyND said:


> I wish there was a reverse-slingbox device so that a PC would not be required to watch on a TV...


I would wager that something like that is in the works.

For one thing, it makes sense - for another, these are not going to be for "Everyone" even at a cheaper price. Having the sling-watch box means they can sell one or more of them to a lot of the folks who have made the one-time Slingbox purchases. This would be appear to be another way to make more profit off of a smallish group of potential users.

Dennis


----------



## tbeckner

tommiet said:


> I've seen multiple retailers discounting it for $199.00. Get it down to $150.00 and I'll get one!


*Radio Shack has the Slingbox on sale for $199.99 and they have an additional $50 MIR, so the final price is $149.99, so there is your $150 price.*


----------



## tivoboy

where is the MIR from the manu?
I haven't seen that one yet


----------



## dwynne

tbeckner said:


> Radio Shack has the Slingbox on sale for $199.99 and they have an additional $50 MIR, so the final price is $149.99, so there is your $150 price


The web page says:

_*Slingbox

Reg.: $249.99

$199.99
(after rebate) * _

But it does show both the instant rebate and the $50 MIR. Nothing on the MIR form says you can't double-dip that I can see. Of course it does say "rebate not available in all markets" and "cannot be combined with any other offer". So I would think it is a gamble to expect the instant and mail in rebate both.

Rebate Form

So it is $199.99 + tax ($18.50 for me) - $50 rebate MAYBE.

Dennis


----------



## Jotas

dwynne said:


> The web page says:
> 
> _*Slingbox
> 
> Reg.: $249.99
> 
> $199.99
> (after rebate) * _
> 
> But it does show both the instant rebate and the $50 MIR. Nothing on the MIR form says you can't double-dip that I can see. Of course it does say "rebate not available in all markets" and "cannot be combined with any other offer". So I would think it is a gamble to expect the instant and mail in rebate both.
> 
> Rebate Form
> 
> So it is $199.99 + tax ($18.50 for me) - $50 rebate MAYBE.
> 
> Dennis


Hmmm...this sounds crazy enough to work. I reviewed everything and technically it should work but......


----------



## tnedator

Just got one yesterday, it is cool. While I was watching some Tivo'd shows with my wife (Numbers and a few others) last night, I was watching Monday Night Football on my PC being broadcast from my Tivo/Cable in my office. 

The video quality on the local lan is pretty darn good. I tried it at my sisters tonight (via her broadband connection to mine), and got a 500k feed (512k is my max upload, 5 meg is her download) and while it wasn't quite as good as on the LAN, it was still very watchable. It is on par with the MLB feeds I purchased last summer.


----------



## MVT

tnedator said:


> Just got one yesterday, it is cool. While I was watching some Tivo'd shows with my wife (Numbers and a few others) last night, I was watching Monday Night Football on my PC being broadcast from my Tivo/Cable in my office.


Is that right? While you are slinging video to your PC, the local TIVO can be used to watch a previously recorded program without affecting what you see remotely?


----------



## SecureTalk

nhaigh said:


> To test it pick one up from Best Buy and if you arn't satisfied then take it back. If you want to use your TiVo away from home you'll be satisfied.


My local CompUSA has a demo product running (view only, no use of the remote, only broadcasting the in store commercial the other TVs are receiving).

The in store demo is also over the wireless in store LAN, so that also helps show the WiFi 802.11b, image quality.


----------



## Fofer

MVT said:


> Is that right? While you are slinging video to your PC, the local TIVO can be used to watch a previously recorded program without affecting what you see remotely?


No. Remotely sees whatever the local TiVo is showing. And vice versa.

Sounds like tnedator has more than one TiVo...


----------



## SecureTalk

louisw said:


> Edited - Based on this post http://www.slingcommunity.com/forum/thread/10810/?page=1
> 
> SlingCommunity Team
> 
> The SlingCommunity Team would like to remind the Community that the End User License Agreement states that it is a violation to share a Finder ID, or allow access to anyone who does not reside in the same residence as the Slingbox. To avoid violating this agreement, we suggest that those who wish to test view the Slingbox do so at a local electronics store or in the company of the Slingbox owner. Sling Media is in the process of working on a demo which will allow users to "test-drive" the Slingbox; availability will be announced at SlingCommunity.com.


My local CompUSA has a demo product running (view only, no use of the remote, only broadcasting the in store commercial the other TVs are receiving).

The in store demo is also over the wireless in store LAN, so that also helps show the WiFi 802.11b, image quality.

I could see the SlingBox, (I did not ask, but I see no reason I could not be allowed to try the remote and possibly view on a PC hardwired to the LAN to see if the HW connection had a better picture quality).

A question to the SlingBox team. I checked the SlingBox out at two different brick and mortar stores and one Internet store. Each had different packaging. Is there a difference in the product at each location? Is there a reason for the difference in packaging?


----------



## SecureTalk

rkester said:


> FYI, CompUSA is having a SlingBox a day giveaway right now!
> 
> http://www.compusa.com/specials/slingbox/default.asp
> 
> Just fill out the form and pow, you are totally entered.


Do you have to enter once each day, or once for the length of the giveaway?


----------



## nhaigh

SullyND said:


> I wish there was a reverse-slingbox device so that a PC would not be required to watch on a TV...


What you are looking for is Sony's location free TV.


----------



## SullyND

nhaigh said:


> What you are looking for is Sony's location free TV.


Does locationfree TV work over the internet, and does it work with a non-sony TV?

My understanding was that it works with sony software and with specific sony hardware... And it is ridiculously expensive... But then I haven't looked at it too much... So I could be wrong...


----------



## dwynne

SullyND said:


> Does locationfree TV work over the internet, and does it work with a non-sony TV?
> 
> My understanding was that it works with sony software and with specific sony hardware... And it is ridiculously expensive... But then I haven't looked at it too much... So I could be wrong...


Google is your friend.

http://products.sel.sony.com/locationfreetv/flash.html

http://news.sel.sony.com/pressrelease/4266

Dennis


----------



## nhaigh

SullyND said:


> Does locationfree TV work over the internet, and does it work with a non-sony TV?
> 
> My understanding was that it works with sony software and with specific sony hardware... And it is ridiculously expensive... But then I haven't looked at it too much... So I could be wrong...


There are a number of location free tv combinations but the priciple is the same as Slingbox. Both have a server device connected to your TV source. Both have a software player that runs on a PC (w2k or XP).

Location free TV will work over the internet but requires you to have a fixed IP address or a dynamic DNS service. Slingbox doesn't require either - regular home internet service is fine.

Location free TV has built in wireless, slingbox doesn't.

Location free TV has hardware clients with screens (these are Sony).

Slingbox is a bit cheaper.

Slingbox are comming out with a PocketPC version.

There are pros and cons for each - I chose Slingbox and am happy with it.


----------



## tbeckner

SullyND said:


> Does locationfree TV work over the internet, and does it work with a non-sony TV?
> 
> My understanding was that it works with sony software and with specific sony hardware... And it is ridiculously expensive... But then I haven't looked at it too much... So I could be wrong...


Actually, it is the same thing as Slingbox, over the internet (does require that you have a static IP or use a free service like dyndns.org) or in-house on a local LAN. It does have a small rub, you can only use the Sony display software on one PC, but you can purchase additional copies for less than $30, and for most people that is a minimal purchase. What really makes the Sony LocationFree TV different than the Slingbox, other than a small difference in price, is that the box is additionally both a router and a wireless 802.11 b/g/a transceiver, which allows you to view video in-house on a desktop, laptop, Sony PSP, or one of two 7 or 12 wireless tablet style TVs. In addition, the wireless TV and the PSP have a browser and e-mail client available, which additionally turns them into internet capable portable single function computers.

The Slingbox is a neat tool, but the Sony LocationFree TV takes the Slingbox idea and expands on it. I wouldnt say that currently either product has a huge advantage over the other, unless the additional features available on the Sony LocationFree TV would be used.


----------



## SullyND

That's what I thought (That location free TV works with a computer or with Sony's two "Tablet style" TVs... What I want (Which is what nhaigh was responding to) is a device I could hook up to an existing TV at a remote location that would essentially be the reverse companion to a slingbox type device at home...

Wireless would be nice, but I'd rather have wired.


----------



## SeattleCarl

I have two slingboxes. One came in the larger box packaging, the other came in the smaller hard plastic packaging. They were identical, there is no difference between them.
-
When you do the initial setup of the slingbox, it will update the firmware if needed.
-
You can download the current slingplayer software from their website at any time.
-
Carl


----------



## jtoeman

SecureTalk said:



> A question to the SlingBox team. I checked the SlingBox out at two different brick and mortar stores and one Internet store. Each had different packaging. Is there a difference in the product at each location? Is there a reason for the difference in packaging?


They are identical devices, we just changed the packaging to something a little more eye-catching, that's all.

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## Fofer

I bought a Slingbox at Radio Shack last week, thinking I'd play with it over the holidays on my one (sorta crappy) desktop PC. The thing is, I have a bunch of great Macs and my main workstation is a beloved PowerBook I take with me everywhere.

So now I'm torn if I should go ahead and play with it (not being able to get much actual use out of it) or return it and wait for the Mac client to come out.

Has there been any announcement (or even a hint) about a timeline for Mac support? 

Any beta testers needed?


----------



## izzy223

I got mine over the weekend at BB, for 199 (instant rebate, not mail in) and also had a 10 % off coupon, so mine was at 179.00 !!! awesome 
Easy setup, and it works great. I'm just curious about the video size. When I maximize the screen the best quality only fills about an 8 inch tv screen. It still looks good, but I was wondering if I could tweak a better bigger picture ??

BTW, Comp USA this week has it for 199, and I have a 10% coupon laying around, maybe you have one also. Mine has worked really well, with a Hughes DVR40, from DirecTV.


----------



## nhaigh

izzy223 said:


> I'm just curious about the video size. When I maximize the screen the best quality only fills about an 8 inch tv screen. It still looks good, but I was wondering if I could tweak a better bigger picture ??


Make sure you have "Fit TV to Player" checked in the View->Video Size menu. Once checked the player should go full screen when you maximize it.


----------



## SecureTalk

jtoeman said:


> They are identical devices, we just changed the packaging to something a little more eye-catching, that's all.
> 
> Best,
> Jeremy


Thanks, I bought a slingbox and I am very happy with the device. Works great!


----------



## MVT

I'm on Cingular with an unlimited data plan like one of the first posters. Which cell phones permit slinging?

What software do you need?

Is there a Treo version?


----------



## Diana Collins

One more contributor to the Slingbox fan club!!

I picked up one of Weaknees' $35 DSR-7000 shells, popped in a 80GB drive I had removed from a retired Series 1 DTivo, and loaded it up with the Zipper. I did not activate it with DirecTV. It is now a dedicated Slingbox server, and through MRV I can watch anything on any of TiVos on my network (a terabyte of storage). With USB 2.0 drivers, and 802.11g bridges on the wirelessly connected TiVos (2), I get transfers well over 10Mbits/sec, so an hour long show transfers in under 15 minutes.

Total cost: 
Slingbox - $ 169 ($199 at BB less a 15% coupon)
DSR-7000 shell - $35
Netgear FA-120 Ethernet dongle - $20

Grand Total - $224

Primary user will be my daughter who attends college away from home. With a 2 Mbit/sec upstream broadband connection (I have Verizon FiOS) and her college's high speed internet connection, the PQ is pretty phenomenal.


----------



## Fofer

Dan Collins said:


> I picked up one of Weaknees' $35 DSR-7000 shells


Got a link? I searched their site but didn't find anything.


----------



## GAM

Dan Collins said:


> One more contributor to the Slingbox fan club!!
> 
> I picked up one of Weaknees' $35 DSR-7000 shells, popped in a 80GB drive I had removed from a retired Series 1 DTivo, and loaded it up with the Zipper. I did not activate it with DirecTV. It is now a dedicated Slingbox server, and through MRV I can watch anything on any of TiVos on my network (a terabyte of storage). With USB 2.0 drivers, and 802.11g bridges on the wirelessly connected TiVos (2), I get transfers well over 10Mbits/sec, so an hour long show transfers in under 15 minutes.
> 
> Total cost:
> Slingbox - $ 169 ($199 at BB less a 15% coupon)
> DSR-7000 shell - $35
> Netgear FA-120 Ethernet dongle - $20
> 
> Grand Total - $224
> 
> Primary user will be my daughter who attends college away from home. With a 2 Mbit/sec upstream broadband connection (I have Verizon FiOS) and her college's high speed internet connection, the PQ is pretty phenomenal.


That sounds awesome.
What equipment did you use for the wireless bridge and how do you set it up?


----------



## Diana Collins

You have to monitor eBay...they run "Buy it Now" auctions there periodically. Here is the current auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DSR7000-DIRECTV...ryZ79864QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

As of this posting there are 96 available.


----------



## Fofer

Dan Collins said:


> You have to monitor eBay...they run "Buy it Now" auctions there periodically. Here is the current auction:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DSR7000-DIRECTV...ryZ79864QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> As of this posting there are 96 available.


Thanks Dan! I think I'll pick one up and do just as you did, for my cousin in Russia. What I like best about this solution is that it "protects" my main DTiVo... deleting shows isn't a problem, nor is the hassle of "sharing" one box.

If I don't intend to sign this new boxes up with DTV, would I even _need_ an access card?


----------



## Diana Collins

GAM said:


> That sounds awesome.
> What equipment did you use for the wireless bridge and how do you set it up?


So, I have 5 DirecTiVos running now (1 the un-subbed Slingbox playback only device). Two of them are connected wirelessly. One is bridged through a D-Link DWL-2100AP access point/bridge. The other is connected through a Netgear WGE-111 Game Adapter. Both are connected to a Netgear WGR-614 Wireless router/access point. All conections are 802.11g and WPA enabled. I get about 14 Mbits/sec throughput between the wired nodes, about 12 Mb/sec from a wired to a wireless node, and about 10Mb/sec between two wireless nodes. I attribute the 2Mb/sec loss per wireless connection to the WPA encryption overhead.

The Netgear router is functioning ONLY as an access point. I had been using the DLink AP as my wireless AP (I have a DLink DI-604 wired router in the basement) but it was cheaper ($29) to buy a wireless router than another bridge capable AP. Then I picked up the Game Adapter on sale at Circuit City for $49. I have a complicated home network (I have 9 computers, a VoIP adapter, a print server, 5 TiVos, a Slingbox and a Playstation 2 hooked up) but basically, the other three TiVos are connected via wired ethernet. I have 3 Linksys and 2 Netgear USB dongles attached to the TiVos.

As you can see in my signature, all of the TiVos have expanded disk capacity. Across the 4 recorders I have just over a terabyte of storage.


----------



## Diana Collins

Fofer said:


> Thanks Dan! I think I'll pick one up and do just as you did, for my cousin in Russia. What I like best about this solution is that it "protects" my main DTiVo... deleting shows isn't a problem, nor is the hassle of "sharing" one box.
> 
> If I don't intend to sign this new boxes up with DTV, would I even _need_ an access card?


You need to put SOMETHING in the slot to keep the "Please insert access card" message off the screen. I still had my old P3 cards laying around from the card swap, so I tried one of those and it worked. If I ever want to activate the box, I'll move the P4 card from one of my 3 retired Series 1 DirecTiVos.


----------



## GAM

So to hook up a tivo that is currently wireless to gain faster speeds for MRV I can get a FA120 and a WGE111 and configure the WGE111 to access my wireless network?


----------



## Diana Collins

Yes..IF you also have installed the USB 2.0 drivers - otherwise, the USB port will constrain your speed.


----------



## SeattleCarl

MVT said:


> I'm on Cingular with an unlimited data plan like one of the first posters. Which cell phones permit slinging?
> 
> What software do you need?
> 
> Is there a Treo version?


The slingplayer software only runs on a Windows XP platform at the moment. There is a Windows Mobile version in beta.
-
So as far as cell phone compatibility, it is a matter of using your cell phone as a modem for internet access for your PC. You can't currently view sling on your cellphone.
-
There is no Treo version currently available. The Windows Mobile version should work on the new Treo that runs WM when it is released. I would not hold my breath for a Palm platform viewer for the Treo 650 (it may come, but probably not real soon).
-
Carl


----------



## GAM

Dan Collins said:


> Yes..IF you also have installed the USB 2.0 drivers - otherwise, the USB port will constrain your speed.


I'm all zippered up with 2.0 drivers...Off to the store.
Thanks!


----------



## curbside

SeattleCarl said:


> The slingplayer software only runs on a Windows XP platform at the moment. There is a Windows Mobile version in beta.
> ...
> Carl


The slingplayer software will work on Windows 2000 as well.

(from slingmedia.com) For the SlingPlayer to work properly on Windows 2000, the minimum OS requirements are:

· Service Pack 4 (SP4) 
· DirectX 9.0c 
· Windows Media codec version 9 (or later)

I just bought my sister in Atlanta a Slingbox. I'm in San Francisco. She put a splitter on her cable and now I can watch east coast feeds. I have my Slingbox on my Directivo. Great product!


----------



## tbeckner

Dan Collins said:


> So, I have 5 DirecTiVos running now (1 the un-subbed Slingbox playback only device). Two of them are connected wirelessly. One is bridged through a D-Link DWL-2100AP access point/bridge. The other is connected through a Netgear WGE-111 Game Adapter. Both are connected to a Netgear WGR-614 Wireless router/access point. All conections are 802.11g and WPA enabled. I get about 14 Mbits/sec throughput between the wired nodes, about 12 Mb/sec from a wired to a wireless node, and about 10Mb/sec between two wireless nodes. I attribute the 2Mb/sec loss per wireless connection to the WPA encryption overhead.
> 
> The Netgear router is functioning ONLY as an access point. I had been using the DLink AP as my wireless AP (I have a DLink DI-604 wired router in the basement) but it was cheaper ($29) to buy a wireless router than another bridge capable AP. Then I picked up the Game Adapter on sale at Circuit City for $49. I have a complicated home network (I have 9 computers, a VoIP adapter, a print server, 5 TiVos, a Slingbox and a Playstation 2 hooked up) but basically, the other three TiVos are connected via wired ethernet. I have 3 Linksys and 2 Netgear USB dongles attached to the TiVos.
> 
> As you can see in my signature, all of the TiVos have expanded disk capacity. Across the 4 recorders I have just over a terabyte of storage.


I have eight computers currently running (four desktops and four servers) and three desktops sitting idle, which I have all built over the last eight years, except one of the servers is a $70 (which included shipping) Dell PowerEdge 420 server that I bought this summer when it was a REAL bargain, four TiVos in total (one is five and half years old with an additional Maxtor 60GB drive and it still is running), three DirecTiVos (all with MRV), a Motorola Vonage VOIP adapter, a 3COM/HP Print server, four 3COM switches, two 3COM hubs, and two 3COM router/firewalls, and NO WIRELESS CONNECTIONS, because of security concerns and interference, so all of this is wired CAT5. I run a web server and e-mail on my own servers, and I have been in IT for over 33 years as a software developer, and started working on Personal Computers in 1983 and started with DOS 2.0.

I am investigating Slingbox and the Sony LocationFree TV and have not made a decision yet. If I was still on the road like I was in the past, I would have already made a decision, but the past three almost four years, I have worked from home using VPN connections to all of my clients sites.

What I would use the Slingbox or the Sony LocationFree TV to send the video feeds to my desktop locally so I could continue working and watch the news without turning on the TV, and maybe use it to send video feeds to other parts of the house, like the exercise room, so I can eliminate some of my Sony DirecTV receivers.

*QUESTION:* _Does Slingbox have PIP just like the Sony does?_

I would say that you and I are not the average DirecTV customers. Although I would bet there are a number of technical people who have DirecTV and TiVos.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, and if by chance you do not celebrate Christmas, then Happy Holidays.


----------



## nhaigh

tbeckner said:


> *QUESTION:* _Does Slingbox have PIP just like the Sony does?_


No - it doesn't - unless its a feature of your video source.


----------



## tbeckner

nhaigh said:


> No - it doesn't - unless its a feature of your video source.


Actually, the Sony remote player allows a PIP like display, with a smaller window that is always on top and has a transparent quality that acts like a PIP window. I guess that should be standard and really wouldn't be called an actual PIP, but that is what they call it, and I assume it is because of the small window always on top transparent quality.

I hope you have Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, and if by chance you do not celebrate Christmas, then Happy Holidays.


----------



## Diana Collins

The smallest Slingplayer window I've been able to get is about 240x320, but it always has a "frame" like any other Windows application. It doesn't have a "TV screen only" view like some other products I have used (and which, I assume, is what Sony calls a PIP display).

A Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too, tbeckner.


----------



## MVT

I got a Sling Box for Christmas and it ROCKS.

So what's to keep us from swapping codes and watching blacked out sporting events? ;-)


----------



## SecureTalk

Anyone know which SlingBox "Control Code" to use with the DirecTV R15? 

I was using my SlingBox with one of my T-60s, which just bit the dust. It was damaged by hurricane Katrina back when the floods hit here in PA (not LA). 
It was limping along until tonight when it gave up the ghost (damaged sat inputs). The only things that can be salvaged is the ethernet daughter-card and the power supply. It's not worth putting on e-bay so I may look for someone who wants to pay shipping for either item. No promises, but PM me if you are interested and I'll respond in a few days.


----------



## SeattleCarl

SecureTalk said:


> Anyone know which SlingBox "Control Code" to use with the DirecTV R15?


SAT 1377 should give you the most functionality. You don't get an exact remote, but you can get to everything through the menus except the "active" channel. I have found no way to get "active" with the slingbox.

Sling claims to be working on a remote for the R15, and said it should be out about 2 weeks ago, but I have not seen it yet.

Carl


----------



## SecureTalk

SeattleCarl said:


> SAT 1377 should give you the most functionality. You don't get an exact remote, but you can get to everything through the menus except the "active" channel. I have found no way to get "active" with the slingbox.
> 
> Sling claims to be working on a remote for the R15, and said it should be out about 2 weeks ago, but I have not seen it yet.
> 
> Carl


Thanks, that code worked.

How do we get access to the new remote once available? Do we download a new version of the sling player software? It would be nice if SlingBox offered some type of e-mail notification that can be subscribed to notify an end user once a certain device has support available.


----------



## jms62

Ok... Dumb question.. Just got the slingbox yesterday.. Easy to setup except 1 thing.. I have DirectTV with Tivo R10. For the life of me I can not find the IR Emitter on the front panel of my R10. I see no red plastic anywhere just a sea of silver... Can anyone shed any light on where it is ?


----------



## SeattleCarl

SecureTalk said:


> Thanks, that code worked.
> 
> How do we get access to the new remote once available? Do we download a new version of the sling player software? It would be nice if SlingBox offered some type of e-mail notification that can be subscribed to notify an end user once a certain device has support available.


-
Check www.slingcommunity.com. They have forums there and that is where I have found most of the info regarding the singbox.
-
Carl


----------



## rigs49

http://www.slingcommunity.com/article/10580/


----------



## hunters

I set mine up today and noticed that the unit gets quite hot to the touch. The top, bottom and the coax jack in the back is pretty hot as well. 

Also, is there a way of hooking this up to the HDTivo H10-250 and not get that incorrect aspect ratio? Everything is kinda long. I'm using the s-video and composite audio and outputing in 480i to get the video out of the s-video jack.


----------



## Ein

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._1/103-6890307-1541423?n=507846&s=pc&v=glance

Price keeps changing, it was for $149 few days ago.


----------



## tnedator

Bummer, I bought mine a couple weeks ago for $199 at Best Buy. Having said that, I have used it a bunch. When I am playing Madden 2006 (Xbox) I watch TV on my computer. When I am in the living room watching TV with my wife, I watch football on my laptop. It is a cool device with pretty good image quality on a LAN.


----------



## nhaigh

tnedator said:


> Bummer, I bought mine a couple weeks ago for $199 at Best Buy....


I got mine in August and it cost me $249!!!!!!!


----------



## hunters

So nobody has had any heat problems with the unit? Perhaps I got a bad unit.


----------



## dwynne

Ein said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._1/103-6890307-1541423?n=507846&s=pc&v=glance
> 
> Price keeps changing, it was for $149 few days ago.


That rebate is expired, so it is $221 from Amazon right now - no rebate.

Dennis


----------



## nhaigh

hunters said:


> So nobody has had any heat problems with the unit? Perhaps I got a bad unit.


Not me. Plugged mine in months ago and I've had no reason to turn it off for anything. It's sitting on top of a DVD player that is on top of a DVD Recorder which is sitting on top of a TiVo in an unventilated glass from AV cabinet with no shelves. If it had heat problems I'd expect to see them.


----------



## Guindalf

dwynne said:


> That rebate is expired, so it is $221 from Amazon right now - no rebate.
> 
> Dennis


Best price this morning on Pricegrabber.com is $198.95 shipped.


----------



## catric69

I found a site for software that works like sling just a few minutes ago, but it is free! Its called Orb. Has anyone heard of it and tried it yet?


Thanks!

Eric.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

I love it!! I havent read this thread in a week or so and I comer back and bam, the number of things that people are using the salingbox for is awesome. I love the thought of using the slingbox to watch blacked out sporting events. The slingbox is going to really change things. 

Nobody can see into the future, but damn if this thing doesnt get around some broadcast laws. We are going to be in total control of what we watch, when we watch, and how we watch. Not much the broadcaster can do about it. Almnost like when Napster became big. Once that cat was out of the bag, there was no putting it back in.

I have relatives in Jersey(im on west coast) I could use the slingbox for east and west coast feeds for NFL games and stop paying 250 for the NFL ticket.

The future is exciting


----------



## nhaigh

catric69 said:


> I found a site for software that works like sling just a few minutes ago, but it is free! Its called Orb. Has anyone heard of it and tried it yet?
> .


Orb is free if you happen to have all the hardware you need to make it work, otherwise you need an XP PC with a compatible capture card and that will cost more than a Slingbox.

Also the Slingbox is a reliable CE device as opposed to an unreliable PC - you plug it in and leave it and it always works.


----------



## dwynne

catric69 said:


> I found a site for software that works like sling just a few minutes ago, but it is free! Its called Orb. Has anyone heard of it and tried it yet?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Eric.


Yes, this is mentioned several times in every Slingbox thread. It is "free" as long as you already own a suitable PC with TV tuner, etc. It you had to buy or build a PC the Slingbox is a real bargain. Also, at some point Orb will start pushing ads to you - or go belly up. A lot of folks have Tivos, DTivos, or HDTivos they want to remote control and the Slingbox is perfect for that.

Dennis


----------



## catric69

nhaigh said:


> Also the Slingbox is a reliable CE device as opposed to an unreliable PC - you plug it in and leave it and it always works.


I am in agreance with you, that hardware is needed for full operation of Orb. I am not sure I understand what you mean by "unreliable PC." You still need your PC on to remotely access your slingbox, Correct? Thanks for you input!

Eric.


----------



## catric69

dwynne said:


> Yes, this is mentioned several times in every Slingbox thread. It is "free" as long as you already own a suitable PC with TV tuner, etc. It you had to buy or build a PC the Slingbox is a real bargain. Also, at some point Orb will start pushing ads to you - or go belly up. A lot of folks have Tivos, DTivos, or HDTivos they want to remote control and the Slingbox is perfect for that.
> 
> Dennis


Alright! I appericate the info. Thanks to all that replied!

Eric


----------



## mattg

I might buy one of these for my Dad in Pennsylvania.

For the cost of a the slingbox ($200), I can watch the Steeler games at my house in Va every season without having to put down $200+ for the NFL Sunday Ticket on a yearly basis.


----------



## hoopsrgreat

but try watching that game on a 60" tv, probably not very good. When we have HD tv available, would be hard to watch via slingblade.


It wouold free us from the one thing that keeps us tied to D* though, the nfl ticket.


----------



## nhaigh

hoopsrgreat said:


> When we have HD tv available, would be hard to watch via slingblade.


But the point of the Slingbox is for when you don't have the programming available localy and you want to get it remotely. It won't do 60" HDTV but when you are 1000 miles away from where the game is available then a 15" laptop is luxury.


----------



## rkester

question... can you adjust the resolution to use less bandwidth? like tell it to do 320x240 or whatever? and if so, would that be controlled by the client or by the slingbox itself?

would love to see a web based client for this maybe or something using java or similar to make it multiplatform so Macs and linux could use it.


----------



## Diana Collins

The Slingplayer negotiates with the Slingbox to optimize the image on the available bandwidth. Something like 300Kbits/sec is probably the minimum for watchable video.


----------



## Diana Collins

catric69 said:


> I am in agreance with you, that hardware is needed for full operation of Orb. I am not sure I understand what you mean by "unreliable PC." You still need your PC on to remotely access your slingbox, Correct? Thanks for you input!
> 
> Eric.


Yeah, but the PC used to WATCH is, by definition, in front of you. Orb requires another PC to be the node that is sending the video to you. If THAT PC has a problem you are, again by definition, far away and unable to do much about it.


----------



## rkester

Dan Collins said:


> The Slingplayer negotiates with the Slingbox to optimize the image on the available bandwidth. Something like 300Kbits/sec is probably the minimum for watchable video.


I think mine's 384Kbps out... that's about avg for most DSL/CM isnt it?


----------



## jtoeman

Dan Collins said:


> The Slingplayer negotiates with the Slingbox to optimize the image on the available bandwidth. Something like 300Kbits/sec is probably the minimum for watchable video.


Dan's explanation is quite accurate - our SlingStream technology is constantly monitoring your available throughput to create the best possible video signal for your current network conditions. As a user, you should never have to 'set' the bandwidth yourself, your Slingbox should do the work for you.

Our recommendation is a minimum of 256Kbps for a watchable signal, although it definitely has a noticeable bump in quality once you hit about 325K, then again in the high 400s... Anyone with 512Kbps upstream should have a very enjoyable picture.

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## Diana Collins

rkester said:


> I think mine's 384Kbps out... that's about avg for most DSL/CM isnt it?


Used to be, but it is rising along with the downstream bandwidth. I used to Cablevision's CM service and it was 10Mbit/down and just under 1Mbit/sec up. Now I have FiOS from Verizon and it is 15Mbit/sec down and 2 Mbit/sec up. Lots of DSL services are pushing 512Kbit/sec upstream now.


----------



## rkester

So you cant just say "use this amount and no more" of bandwidth and scale the image down? Very curious as to the options in this regard. Guess I need to dust off the XP box to at least try the client out eh?

I'm very interested in the Slingbox for a fun toy, but until there is a Mac client or a universal client, I'm SOOL. (XP machine rarely used, most of the time its off and packed away due to space concerns)


----------



## Diana Collins

Oh, you CAN control the encoder manually. It is actually quite nicely laid out - as you adjust the bitrate, i-frame and audio compression, the total bandwidth required is diplayed.


----------



## rkester

Can you set this as a config or something to refer to again. So lets say I want it to take x amount of bandwidth, I set it up, and next time i use it, it lets me quicjkly use that profile for the incoming video/audio?


----------



## Diana Collins

Whatever settings you use are saved and the player starts with them again next time, but I am not aware of any way to store multiple "profiles" that each have different settings. You can set up some manual settings, flip to auto and then switch back to manual, and all your custom settings are retained.

Why do you need multiple manual settings? I can see needing a restricted setting, so that it doesn't interfere with other traffic, but otherwise, why not just allow the player to work it out by itself?


----------



## Fofer

rkester said:


> would love to see a web based client for this maybe or something using java or similar to make it multiplatform so Macs and linux could use it.


 :up:

Even better, an actual native Mac client! (The SlingBox I purchased is most likely being returned this weekend, since I've heard of no timeline for such.)


----------



## dwynne

I thought the Mac client was something they are working on and expected to anounce at CES next month?

I know there is a PAL version of the hardware coming out, but I was sure I read they were working on the new clients as well.

Of course, the Mac market share is what 3% of the PC market in sales? I know in use on the Internet Macs make up less then 3% of the hits , LINUX is 3%, and the rest is all Windoze. So for good or bad, it is a Windoze world.

Can't blame them for not making it a higher priority  

Dennis


----------



## Fofer

dwynne said:


> I thought the Mac client was something they are working on and expected to anounce at CES next month?


Yes, I've heard they were "working on it" and that they'd rather "wait and release something perfect... than rush something crappy out the door." Sounds fine to me! :up:

But I haven't heard anything about CES announcements. I suppose I'll believe it when I hear (see?) it.

Far too often, companies drop hints, yet stay mum when direct questions are asked (*cough* TiVoToGo for Mac *cough*) and that's not a game I care to play with my dollars (or the dollars of my clients.)



dwynne said:


> Can't blame them for not making it a higher priority


Certainly not. But you can't blame me for returning it, and steering my Mac-loving client base away from the product either. 

That said, I _eagerly_ await any Mac information for this innovative product.


----------



## KenW

"For now, video streamed from a Slingbox cannot be viewed on an Apple Macintosh computer, though Krikorian says his company will announce a solution to that problem in January. "
http://news.com.com/Take+your+cable+channels+with+you+on+the+road/2100-1015_3-6004174.html


----------



## jtoeman

KenW said:


> "For now, video streamed from a Slingbox cannot be viewed on an Apple Macintosh computer, though Krikorian says his company will announce a solution to that problem in January. "
> http://news.com.com/Take+your+cable+channels+with+you+on+the+road/2100-1015_3-6004174.html


KenW beat me to it... yes, please expect to hear updates from us quite soon. I know it's hard to get used to, but when you hear us say we're working on something, it means it is getting attention from the company, either in planning or engineering stages. Also, while we like to keep in touch with our users on various online discussion forums and communities, we still have "traditional" marketing plans in place that take precedence.

We've tried to make sure anything that we don't set the wrong expectations, but please keep in mind it's only been 6 months (less a day) since the Slingbox actually launched, and we've issued 4 major software updates already, have 2 more in the works, and have a Mobile client going into beta right now. And we're just a small startup!

Thanks again for your understanding, and as always, if anyone wants to be on my email list for Mac beta client notification, just email (NOT private message) me directly at jeremy (at ) slingmedia (. c om).

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## paulhlee

I have the Sony LF-PK1 with my DirecTV Tivo attached as well. I love this thing! The only complaint I have is that the on-screen remote for the DVR only has basic DVR functions. I need a remote with these function as well as a numeric keypad for quickly moving through the guide. Has anybody got a good solution for this?


----------



## nhaigh

paulhlee said:


> I have the Sony LF-PK1 with my DirecTV Tivo attached as well. I love this thing! The only complaint I have is that the on-screen remote for the DVR only has basic DVR functions. I need a remote with these function as well as a numeric keypad for quickly moving through the guide. Has anybody got a good solution for this?


Doesn't it replivcate the source devices remote? The Slingbox repliucates the TiVo remote nicely. It looks like the remote graphically on the screen but it also has keyboard shortcuts to make fast keyboard entries rather than needing to use the mouse.


----------



## Fofer

KenW said:


> "For now, video streamed from a Slingbox cannot be viewed on an Apple Macintosh computer, though Krikorian says his company will announce a solution to that problem in *January.* "
> http://news.com.com/Take+your+cable+channels+with+you+on+the+road/2100-1015_3-6004174.html


Cool. I can return this thing for a full refund until Jan 26th, so I'll just hang tight and see what's announced.


----------



## dwynne

paulhlee said:


> I have the Sony LF-PK1 with my DirecTV Tivo attached as well. I love this thing! The only complaint I have is that the on-screen remote for the DVR only has basic DVR functions. I need a remote with these function as well as a numeric keypad for quickly moving through the guide. Has anybody got a good solution for this?


Get a Slingbox or maybe ask the question in a Sony LF thread  ?

Seriously, one nice thing about a small company is how quick they can respond to requests and fixes. Large companies like Sony tend to be overcome with inertia and a slow to fix/change things. See if there is an online forum for LF users and maybe someone has a better idea how to get an updated "remote" - or see if a Sony rep checks in on the forum?

Dennis


----------



## bnbhoha

CAn a slingbox do this:

Grandparents want to see their grandchild live. Instead of a webcam, I was thinking of hooking up a camcorder to the input of my TV or through a VCR as a pass through. Without recording on tape, would I be able to pass the live signal through to the slingbox where the grandparents can see their grandchild? I'm game, if I can do this. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nhaigh

bnbhoha said:


> CAn a slingbox do this:
> 
> Grandparents want to see their grandchild live. Instead of a webcam, I was thinking of hooking up a camcorder to the input of my TV or through a VCR as a pass through. Without recording on tape, would I be able to pass the live signal through to the slingbox where the grandparents can see their grandchild? I'm game, if I can do this. Any input is appreciated. Thanks.


Yes. The Slingbox can take any A/V input and set it over the internet to a PC running the Slingplayer. If the A/V source can be controlled via IR there is a good chance it can be controlled by the Slingplayer remoteley as well.


----------



## bnbhoha

Wow, that's great! I think I will buy one. Without reading through all this, stuff I've read that a new model was coming out this year and was going to be announce at CES. Suppose to be smaller & better looking with more features. Is there anything new for PC on the horizon or was it all for MAC? I'm wondering if I should wait. Thanks


----------



## dwynne

The new Slingbox is just supposed to be a PAL version. They are working on Windows mobile and Mac clients, don't know of anything else that is new. But then, why would they tell me  ? 

These were $199 or less a lot of places before the holidays, looks like $209 to $249 is the going price now. I got mine from Amazon with a discount coupon off the $199 price they had at that time.

Dennis


----------



## lee espinoza

you can get a for as low as $79.00 from ebay


----------



## dwynne

lee espinoza said:


> you can get a for as low as $79.00 from ebay


Nope, that is just a wireless bridge for a slingbox - slingbox not included at that price. Besides, you (like most folks) didn't bother to check the shipping - that adds another $12 to the price.

Including shipping, it looks like about $209 for a new one using BiN. You MIGHT save a few bucks on a new one at auction - or take a chance on a used one to save a little more.

Dennis


----------



## aktick

I use my Slingbox with my DirecTivo, and am actually looking to get rid of it...I bought it right when they came out, but just don't use it enough to justify having spent $250. Any takers?


----------



## LarryInAz

aktick said:


> I use my Slingbox with my DirecTivo, and am actually looking to get rid of it...I bought it right when they came out, but just don't use it enough to justify having spent $250. Any takers?


Please check your PM...


----------



## tbeckner

Just a thought, but does anyone know if SlingBox will ever allow us to record a feed for later viewing? Now wouldn't that be a NEAT way to move content to a PC for later viewing? I don't see why anyone would protest the availability of that capability, it would be an analog to digital conversion and nobody really cares about that type of video storage.

Any ideas? 

I know that some of the SlingBox people have been following this thread.


----------



## Fofer

Slingbox for Mac announcement in January.
MacWorld Expo in January.

Hmmm... I wonder if these two are linked somehow.


----------



## hoopsbwc34

tbeckner said:


> Just a thought, but does anyone know if SlingBox will ever allow us to record a feed for later viewing? Now wouldn't that be a NEAT way to move content to a PC for later viewing?


I was just thinking about this tonight too. With the mobile slingplayer coming out soon, I really would want to be able to "record" in the backgroud on my mobile phone so that when I get on a plane or outside of cell range, I can still watch something. I think this is a key feature that I hope Slingmedia is considering.


----------



## Fofer

hoopsbwc34 said:


> I was just thinking about this tonight too. With the mobile slingplayer coming out soon, I really would want to be able to "record" in the backgroud on my mobile phone so that when I get on a plane or outside of cell range, I can still watch something. I think this is a key feature that I hope Slingmedia is considering.


It's really doubtful that your cellphone would have enough memory to cache more than 10 minutes of video.


----------



## juggalojoe

Been looking for some info on these. Thanks.


----------



## bigpuma

tbeckner said:


> Just a thought, but does anyone know if SlingBox will ever allow us to record a feed for later viewing? Now wouldn't that be a NEAT way to move content to a PC for later viewing? I don't see why anyone would protest the availability of that capability, it would be an analog to digital conversion and nobody really cares about that type of video storage.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I know that some of the SlingBox people have been following this thread.


Wouldn't you accomplish the same thing by simply hooking it up to a tivo. You can use it to view all of your saved programs.


----------



## tbeckner

bigpuma said:


> Wouldn't you accomplish the same thing by simply hooking it up to a tivo. You can use it to view all of your saved programs.


Actually what I was requesting, is that a feed from a DVR pre-recorded or not could be recorded to a PC harddrive for distribution and replay at a later date on another device. The feed is already being transmitted to the PC across the network from whatever device the SlingBox is connected to, then the next logical function would be to record that feed to be replayed later on the PC or to use the PC as an external storage media. There should NOT be any DRM problems, because the signal would have already gone through multiple digital to analog conversions.

In other words, the SlingBox could then be used to convert any video source and any PC into a TiVo2Go/Video2Go store and forward device/server, PC DVR if you would like or maybe even a Windows XP MCE (Media Center Edition) server, which would transfer and store and forward to all background devices, both cable STB/satellite receivers/DVRs of any brand and type. There would have to be a plan, but the sales of SlingBox devices could explode.

I actually believe that SlingBox is missing an opporunity here. Instead of just being a real-time forwarder of video content, they should take the next step and become a store and forward service for that same video content.

Look at all of the DirecTV receiver owners (12 million plus) or cable STB renters or even DirecTiVo/Dish DVR owners who would then store content on their PC and use their PC as DVR/video server (store and forward).

All the other companies are doing all this weird DRM content device specific work, and SlingBox is already miles ahead of them, except that they are only real-time feeding that video content instead of storing and forwarding it.


----------



## Fofer

Well, as far as the Mac client goes, seeing is indeed believing. I met Jeremy today at Starbucks (near Moscone for MWSF) and saw this in action with my own eyes:










http://www.engadget.com/2006/01/10/sling-showing-off-slingplayer-mac-today/


----------



## dwynne

Fofer said:


> Well, as far as the Mac client goes, seeing is indeed believing. I met Jeremy today at Starbucks (near Moscone for MWSF) and saw this in action with my own eyes


Sweet - for Mac users......

Now we need a LINUX client and a really cheap STB with the client built into it.....

Dennis


----------



## nhaigh

I like the MAC UI. Its better than the windows look. I wonder if they will update the windows client to look the same?


----------



## Diana Collins

nhaigh said:


> I like the MAC UI. Its better than the windows look. I wonder if they will update the windows client to look the same?


Looks pretty much the same to me. The window looks like it's a slightly darker grey - that's the only difference I can see (other than the basic Windows versus Mac differences).


----------



## JJA

Tuesday was watching a UConn basketball game, 35K over the Pacific on my way to Japan on United. Slingbox is indeed wonderful.


----------



## DonQijote

JJA said:


> Tuesday was watching a UConn basketball game, 35K over the Pacific on my way to Japan on United. Slingbox is indeed wonderful.


====================================================

JJA,

 Which airline offers DSL on their flights?


----------



## DonQijote

Sorry....you said United, I meant to ask: 

Which other airlines (besides United) offers broadband on their planes? Do they also offer on domestic flights?


----------



## dwynne

Some Slingbox notes:

*1)* One big thing that I did not know - I checked before I purchased my Slingbox and with the firmware update you can switch remotely between two video sources (the antenna, s-video, and composite video). What I DID NOT SEE MENTIONED is that there is only a SINGLE pair of audio inputs to the box. So if you connect one device to S-Video and another to composite you will have to choose which to listen to.

The Work-around is to connect one channel from each source to the SlingBox, then when you switch video sources you can fade the balance on your PC to match the source. Pretty clunky, but it works. I have requested that they correct this in the next firmware/software update. They should add an option that lets you tie one channel to each input (left to S-video, right to composite). You will get mono on your player - but you have to do nothing when you switch sources.

Another work-around is to modulate the composite source on to channel 3/4 and feed it into the tuner. Again, this is clunky (and spendy).

*2)* If you program your Slingbox for two DTivos you will only get a remote control for the LAST one you program. So if you connect one to S-video and the other to composite (in that order) you will have no remote for the S-video DTivo. I think this flaw exists no matter if you are using SA Tivos, DTivos, or a combination.

This is a known bug and has been fixed in the latest BETA firmware and player. If you download just the released stuff it will not work properly. Once you have the BETA update installed just re-do the input setup again for both DTivos and you will a remote control for each.

*3)* My Comcast cable modem provides about 384k uplink bandwidth, which is just enough for an "OK" view. The screen is clear enough I can mute the audio (or have no audio, see item 1) and read the CC off the screen w/o a problem. It looks TONS better around the house where I get more than 3x the bandwidth.

This really is a slick "toy" - for me - I don't need it, but it is cool. I can schedule recordings or remove them remotely and watch DTivo from anywhere.

Dennis


----------



## tivoboy

JJA said:


> Tuesday was watching a UConn basketball game, 35K over the Pacific on my way to Japan on United. Slingbox is indeed wonderful.


uh, I don't think you were on United. Were you on ANA or Singapore possibly.

United has not rolled out any connexion services, unless this was a one off flight.
If yes, please list the flight number, cities and date for information puposes please.

thanks
Nicholas


----------



## SeattleCarl

Another option as far as the audio is concerned is you can turn off the source you are not actively watching. I realize you do not normally turn off tivos.
-
Also, the new remotes that they have in the beta for the newer DirecTV equipment (D11 and R15) do not work properly yet. Sling is working on corrections.
-
Carl


----------



## gfb107

SeattleCarl said:


> Also, the new remotes that they have in the beta for the newer DirecTV equipment (D11 and R15) do not work properly yet. Sling is working on corrections.


FYI, you can use the JP1 tools to fix this yourself, or to add support to the SlingBox for any IR controlled device you may have. See http://www.slingcommunity.com/article/10580/


----------



## SeattleCarl

Actually I tried (but not very hard) to use JP1 tools. Did not succeed in my limited effort, and did not have time to screw with it farther.
-
Sling is now working on fixing the various remote problems (not just D* related) in the beta, and I have no doubt all will be correct when the new version is released officially and not in beta.
-
Carl


----------



## DVRaholic

Slingbox is now $149.99 at Amazon.com With FREE Shipping!!!

Now its time to get my new baby!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...2881/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-9597452-0386431?ie=UTF8


----------



## DVRaholic

Im really happy I came across this Old thread!!!

The reason why this Slingbox will work Great for me is I am a Baseball NUT and I Love my NY Yankees!!

I have MLB-EI with Directv. I also got MLB Online THINKING that I could watch my yankees on my laptop when Im away. BUT NO! MLB Blacks out the yankee games for me since I llive in the NYC dma!!!! Even if they are showing the YES feed. Their blackout rules are Stupid and unfair!!!

Im now going to CANCLE my MLB online subscription and watch my Yankees, and all of MLB-EI games on my new slingox, PLUS with a much better picture!!
MLB online's picture for most games is FAIR, sometimes its very pixlated and blotchy!!

Thank you Slingbox and Amazon!!!! :up:


----------



## tnedator

DVRaholic said:


> Im really happy I came across this Old thread!!!
> 
> The reason why this Slingbox will work Great for me is I am a Baseball NUT and I Love my NY Yankees!!
> 
> I have MLB-EI with Directv. I also got MLB Online THINKING that I could watch my yankees on my laptop when Im away. BUT NO! MLB Blacks out the yankee games for me since I llive in the NYC dma!!!! Even if they are showing the YES feed. Their blackout rules are Stupid and unfair!!!
> 
> Im now going to CANCLE my MLB online subscription and watch my Yankees, and all of MLB-EI games on my new slingox, PLUS with a much better picture!!
> MLB online's picture for most games is FAIR, sometimes its very pixlated and blotchy!!
> 
> Thank you Slingbox and Amazon!!!! :up:


Last year I decided not to get EI for the first time since DirecTV started carrying it and went with the MLB.com total access or whatever their $100 or $130 package was last year. Between the blackouts and poor video quality in anything other than a 3" square viewing box, I definately wasn't impressed. This year I am back with Extra Innings.

Go Mets!!!!!!


----------



## BillieBog

I just upgraded my Hughes Series 2 HDVR2 with a D2R-160000-151-PTVNET 146 Hour Replacement Drive Kit (160GB) and hooked it up to my network at home.

The Tivo now shows up PTVNET and has an IP address but I cannot figure out how to access and watch my programs remotely. I am not very technical, am amazing exhausted after staying up all night accomplishing the network connection and am totally confused about what to do next. It seems like every step is another $$.

Help, please


----------



## Fofer

Yes, if your intention is to be able to stream video from the HDVR2 to your computer over the internet (for "placeshifting") then you'd need a Slingbox.

PTVNET lets you access the TiVo for other stuff, like TiVoWeb (setting up recordings, checking out your Season Passes and To-Do list, etc.)


----------



## BillieBog

Thanks, for the help. If I buy the SwingBox do I still nee the wireless gaming adapter ($60) that I bought last night or will the SwingBox connect to my network?


----------



## TWood

BillieBog said:


> Thanks, for the help. If I buy the SwingBox do I still nee the wireless gaming adapter ($60) that I bought last night or will the SwingBox connect to my network?


If want to put the SlingBox on a wireless network, then yes. The SlingBox only has a wired Ethernet port, so you would need some type of wireless bridge to put it on a wireless network.


----------

